# Must it be a 12x150 hub or can a 12x142 or 10x135 hub use caps to convert?



## mtbmesa (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you need a 12x150 hub to begin with or is there a way to convert, simply with 'caps' any standard hub (135mm spacing or 142mm spacing) and make it 12x150? 
I suppose most 135 hubs are 10mm so I guess that wouldn't make sense but say you had a 12x142 hub, can it be converted to 150mm simply with end caps for a DH frame? Or is that a no no for strength reasons?

Thanks for the answer to the novice question.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

no, unfortunately it isn't that simple..

135 to 142 is pretty common these days.. but I am not aware of any that can do all three combinations.. my Hadley will go between 135 and 142, but not 150.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

No. 135/142mm use the same hub bodies and flange spacing where as 150mm hubs have a wider hub body and flange spacing. 

Surprisingly, never seen anyone try to jerry rig a 135/142mm up to 150mm dropouts.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

If one were to take a 135mm hub and make their own spacers to fit in a 150 rear end, the location of the disc would be waaaay off. If you made endcaps so that the center of the hub effectively shifted to the left so that the disc location would be correct, you'd have a near vertical dish on the driveside spokes. No bueno.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> If one were to take a 135mm hub and make their own spacers to fit in a 150 rear end, the location of the disc would be waaaay off. If you made endcaps so that the center of the hub effectively shifted to the left so that the disc location would be correct, you'd have a near vertical dish on the driveside spokes. No bueno.


7.5mm spacers on each side, space your IS adapter 7.5mm inward, 6/7 cogs from a 10 speed cassette...you'll see at the first world cup round.


----------

